# Printer Color Problem



## tippy619 (May 17, 2005)

I have installed a brand new HP printer cartridge. It is firmly in place (This is a HP Deskjet 932 C) The colors are out of wack. I'm missing my greens, golds, etc. The test page out of the printer looked fairly good..but I send a lot of cards and the graphics on them just look awful...mostly blues...no vivid red, etc. What can I do.

Tippy 619


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Sounds like one color is not working.
Yet you say that the test page is OK?

Its highly possible that you have a dud cartridge, or that the electrical connectors on the back of the cartridge need cleaning.


----------

